# Receiver for Energy CF-70



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

I just bought an Energy CF-70 5.1 system

Now i need a receiver for it... But i'm a newbie with the whole receiver thing.... I'm going to buy it from futureshop:
(i cant post a link but just go on futureshop website, then select receiver category under "home audio")

Could anyone please make me a recommendation for my Energy CF-70 system ? My budget is limited, so i want something not too expensive, but something that can do the job and provide good sound

thanks!


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Limited budget = how much in dollars? Just a ball park will point us in the right direction. Canadian dollars, I'm assuming.

Assuming you need HDMI for Blu-ray and such. Any other requirements? Are you willing to buy elsewhere besides futureshop?


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Around $300 would be my budget, unless you tell me that i really need to invest more than that with a system like mine...

i'm not sure if i need HDMI.... usually i just hook my HDMI cables directly on the TV, i was planning to just link my receiver to my HDTV with an optical cable.... Is there an advantage to pass my HDMI cables in my receiver ?

I don't really have any requirement except the usual stuff... Dolby Digital, DTS and stuff....

I saw a couple of receivers that has a function to automatically shut it down when not in use, it is a cool feature but not a requirement.

I'd prefer to buy at futureshop or bestbuy because it's a local store, but if there is a big quality/price difference i can buy it on internet


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
At this point, HDMI is really an essential thing to have. I would look at Closeouts on Discontinued AVR's so that you can get the most for your Dollar. 300 CDN will defiitely put you in the Entry Level of AVR's, but there are a number of choices. If you can find a Onkyo TX-SR608 (last years Model) it offers a very good Amplifier Stage for the price and even offers THX Post Processing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Tryed to find the Onkyo TX-SR608 but i cant find it... some sellers on ebay have it, but they dont ship to canada  any other suggestions?

maybe i can afford to pay up to 400$-450$ for the receiver


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Accessories4less.com has an onkyo txsr708 for 449.99 free shipping. I'm not sire if that includes canada.


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Yes looks like they ship to canada

They also have the TX-SR608 model that Jungle Jack recommended me, for only 280$ but it is refurbished

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...hannel-3-D-Ready-Home-Theater-Receiver/1.html

I think i'll buy it if you guys tell me i will be fine with this receiver


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I think that's the best choice sub-$300. If you want to get into that $400+ range, you have some options that include a more advanced version of Audyssey to help EQ your room.


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

thanks, i think i'll order it tomorrow

just one question : is it true that it can damage my speakers if i put the volume too high using a cheap receiver ? would it be a problem with the receiver i'm buying ?
just something i heard


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Over driving any speaker with any receiver can cause damage.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
A really cheap AVR will be more prone to go into Clipping (Distortion) where it sends a very damaging Signal to the Speakers that can blow Tweeters especially and also all other Drivers. It is also true you can blow Speakers from too much power, but far far more Speakers are damaged by Distortion than by too much power.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

!!!! tryed to buy it, i was on checkout page of accessories4less.com and then it said:



> Alert! Sorry you are currently unable to check out. We are currently unable to ship the following product(s) to your destination. Please update your cart or shipping address and try again:Onkyo - TX-SR608 7.2-Channel 3-D Ready Home Theater Receiver



i need another suggestion of something that i can buy in canada


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Did you try and order it over the phone ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would definitely recommend call AC4L. Ask for Mark as he is the Owner and is the most knowledgeable of the lot. I am not positive of how Customs will affect the purchase price, but I imagine it is not cheap.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't even have a phone 

If i'm going to buy a receiver at futureshop, bestbuy, amazon.ca or ebay.ca, which one should i take ?

http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/cate...spx?path=3de7b8174e453159f7dbfa99c6d8b1e1en01

http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/category/receivers/20313.aspx?path=32d27dfcca6d44a7818f971e9af3bfc3en01

http://www.amazon.ca/gp/search/ref=...7224011&ie=UTF8&qid=1312492909&rnid=677224011

http://electronics.shop.ebay.ca/Hom...Receivers_Tuners&_sac=1&_trksid=p3286.c0.m301


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is a huuuge list. What is your budget? The Denon 2112 being On Sale for $150 off looks to be a really good deal.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

My budget would be around $400 including shipping..... isn't $150 too cheap for a receiver used with a system like mine ?

thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
$150 Dollars really is too low to get a new AVR that is of any real quality. 4-500 Dollars would provide you with a far better unit especially if it is On Sale or Closeout. Even better, Networked Capable AVR's have become common in this range.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

could you suggest me a good receiver for around $400 that would be good with my Energy CF-70 and that i can buy in canada ? thanks a lot !


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I would go with this:http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=5d460bf571a0956eab03e74dd8d2f296en02

It is a bit higher, but offers Audyssey's stellar MultEQ XT, Network Capability, solid Amplifier Stage, etc. If you could get an Onkyo TX-NR709 at or near the same price, that would be my first choice. I do wish it offered Preamp Outputs for adding an Amplifier, but Denon's have a stellar reputation and hold on to their Resale Value quite well.

I would look at Independent AV Dealers in your area to see if they have any Open Box or Demo Units available as well. A/V Gear seem to invariably cost more in Canada so it is hard for me to get an exact feel for what is possible in terms of deals.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ouch.... it's $700 with the taxes... kind of over my budget  Is there a cheaper alternative ?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
There are tons of alternatives. The Onkyo TX-NR609 should be available for less. As I said, it is hard to get a feel of the Canadian Marketplace. Again, check out local A/V Stores and also see if BB has any Open Box or Closeouts. The Denon being $150 Dollars off represents very good value as Denon is rarely discounted with just released AVR's.

Also, check out the Canuck Audiomart as it appears to be the Canadian version of Audiogon and see if there are any 1-2 Year Old AVR's For Sale. You should be able to get a 1000 Dollar+ AVR for around 4-500.
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

> Hello,
> There are tons of alternatives. The Onkyo TX-NR609 should be available for less. As I said, it is hard to get a feel of the Canadian Marketplace. Again, check out local A/V Stores and also see if BB has any Open Box or Closeouts. The Denon being $150 Dollars off represents very good value as Denon is rarely discounted with just released AVR's.
> 
> Also, check out the Canuck Audiomart as it appears to be the Canadian version of Audiogon and see if there are any 1-2 Year Old AVR's For Sale. You should be able to get a 1000 Dollar+ AVR for around 4-500.
> ...


Problem is that i live far away so the only local A/V store i can go to is futureshop... For the other ones, i'm buying it on internet

As for the Denon one, i would buy it but you told me that $150 is really too low to get a quality receiver.... So i'd rather invest $400 to get something better


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Have you tried the eBay route ? They are sure to have something.


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Jstslamd said:


> Have you tried the eBay route ? They are sure to have something.


Yes, but i really dont know which one to buy since i have no experience with receivers


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

anarchoi said:


> Problem is that i live far away so the only local A/V store i can go to is futureshop... For the other ones, i'm buying it on internet
> 
> As for the Denon one, i would buy it but you told me that $150 is really too low to get a quality receiver.... So i'd rather invest $400 to get something better


Hello,
There are Denon's ranging from around 200 Dollars to 5500 Dollars US so there is a huge number to choose from. Again, the Onkyo TX-NR609 is a really nice AVR and should be close to your target. As is the Denon AVR-1912. You might want to consider calling Futureshop and asking if they have any of last years AVR's On Sale in your price range.

Write down what AVR's they tell you and we can go over the pros and cons of each.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Someone also recommended me this Pioneer on sale at futureshop:
http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/prod...spx?path=a100a0efc7c7b5ab33f5482fb52380b7en02

Or this sale @ Bestbuy:
http://www.bestbuy.ca/en-CA/product...spx?path=725ebb95e66a6b78809b12568a789ffaen02

it's pretty much the same price with taxes and shipping than the Onkyo you suggested me:
http://cgi.ebay.com/ONKYO-TX-NR609-...05169?pt=Receivers_Tuners&hash=item5644fe5191

Which one should I take ?

Both are a little bit over my budget but i think i'll take it anyway because i'm tired of searching


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Of the 3 choices the Onkyo offers more power, Marvell's excellent Qdeo Video Processing, THX Post Processing. Networked Connectivity, and more. It really is not close in terms of both power and features.

While I wish it had Audyssey's MultEQ and not 2EQ (no filter on Subwoofer whereas MultEQ on up place a premium on Subwoofer) and Preamp Outputs, there needs to be a reason for the step up Model....
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

I found the Onkyo for $450 including fedex shipping (on shopbroadline.com) i think im going to buy it

thanks a lot for all your help!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is wonderful news indeed. Glad to have been of assistance to you. I would Download the Owners Manual and familiarize myself with the AVR. Especially if using an HDMI AVR for the first time.

Please give us your thoughts on the AVR and we will do everything possible to help you get the best possible performance out of it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Thanks ! Will do !

I will post here when i receive it, since i am using a receiver for the first time maybe i will need some advice to set it up correctly! Don't worry i learn fast 

thanks again


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
No worries. We will be here for anything you might need.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Wow my energy cf-70 came without any detailled manual so i'm confused, it's the first time i buy big speakers... Usually i only have a black wire and a red wire to connect, but on the two front CF-70 tower speakers i have 4 wires to plug in total

I have included pictures of my subwoofer connectors (1st one) my front tower speakers connectors (2nd one) and a picture of the receiver i bought (last one)

What confuse me is that the CF-70 front tower speakers have 4 wires to plug, and all others have only 2....
I suppose i have to hook the first 2 wires to the 5 outputs on the right of my receiver (see last pic).... But what for the other two wires ? am i supposed to hook it to my subwoofer ?

Also, how i am going to connect my subwoofer to the receiver ? with "SUB-WOOFER PRE OUT" connectors on my receiver (looks like RCA??) ? Problem is that there is two "subwoofer pre out" outputs on the receiver and only one "SUB IN" input on my subwoofer


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just run the Sub Out with an RCA to the AVR's Subwoofer Preout. Your Speakers are Biwirable. However, so long as you leave the Brass Bars that connect the upper and lower Binding Posts, you can connect a single pair of Speaker Cables to either the upper or lower Binding Posts. Does not matter which. Just make sure the Brackets are not taken off.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

So if i understand correctly, only 1 binding post will be used on my CF-70 front speakers, and the other one will be unused ?
Sorry, english is not my first language, i just want to make sure i understand correctly 

Another question, should i touch the Crossover Frequency ? From what i have read on the internet, my receiver should automatically set it up and pick the best frequency for me ?

Thanks again for your time, i really appreciate!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is correct. You can connect the Speaker Cable to either the Upper or Lower Binding Posts. Again, make sure not to remove the Brackets. They are there for if you were to Biamp or Biwire the Speakers. The Upper Post handles the Tweeter and Upper Midrange and the Bottom one handles the rest of the Frequencies.

I would set the Speaker Crossover to 80hz even if Audyssey sets it lower. The Subwoofer is far more capable of reproducing all Frequencies below 80hz and it also places less strain on the AVR allowing the Speakers to play louder.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

Ok just received my receiver today... FINALLY !!!

I haven't touched everything, for now i just plugged the speakers in ....
My first impression is that the receiver runs VERY HOT i hope it's not gonna damage it because of the heat... it will also be stuck in a small area of my TV Stand....
I almost can't touch the top of my receiver because it's too hot..... is it normal ?


----------



## Jstslamd (Nov 30, 2010)

Yes it's normal for onkyo recievers to run hot. I have a txsr 805 and it gets rediculous. I personally installed a cooling fan in my closed cabinet tv stand. If possible keep in the most ventilated stop of your av rack.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

anarchoi said:


> Ok just received my receiver today... FINALLY !!!
> 
> I haven't touched everything, for now i just plugged the speakers in ....
> My first impression is that the receiver runs VERY HOT i hope it's not gonna damage it because of the heat... it will also be stuck in a small area of my TV Stand....
> I almost can't touch the top of my receiver because it's too hot..... is it normal ?


Hello,
Placing the AVR in such a tight space is a recipe for disaster. Onkyo has guidelines for minimum clearance to ensure safe operation. And even though I use my 3008 as strictly an SSP, I ended up dragging out an old Bell O'getti TV Stand and placed it to the left of my BDI Deploy Max Stand. The 3008 sits on the Bell where a TV would reside. My 3008 runs quite cool to the touch and is only slightly warm over the HDMI Board.

If absolutely stuck with this location, I would definitely add Fans. Moreover, you might want to consider Returning it and getting the Pioneer Elite SC-35 from Costco for $749 (1600 MSRP) It uses the B&O ICEPower Modules and runs far cooler. While I love the 609, it simply is not designed to be placed in a tight place.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## anarchoi (Jul 30, 2011)

I have started to try configure my receiver... I ran the audissey setup with the microphone but i am still thinking the front center speaker isn't loud enough, i have difficulty to hear voices while watching dolby digital movie.... 

I had the same problem with my old home cinema... I watch movies during night and i live in an appartment, so i have to keep the volume low. With my old set of speakers, i had to keep raising and lowering the volume all the time... Raise it to hear the voices, then put the volume down in action scene.... 

Now that i have a good receiver i'm hoping to fix this problem, but i haven't found how to control the volume of a single speaker. Also, in the manual i have read something about a "night mode" but i can't find how to activate it...


I'm still worried about the heat, if i knew it would get so hot i would have bought another model... But i can't return it, i paid $100 for shipping and $60 duty fees, i don't want to lose it and pay for shippings again... Any way to reduce heat on my Onkyo ?

I think i'll remove a level in my TV stand so the onkyo can get more place... Anyway the air holes are on the top, so i think it doesnt matter if the receiver doesnt have enough horizontal space, as long as you dont block the air holes....
I also set a sleep timer, i think it will close it when not in use


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Using Fans like I wrote on my last Post would be the only option. I foolishly assume that people are as dorky as me when it comes to making sure all Components have at minimum Manufacturer's Minimum Clearance.

In the future, I will make sure to ask. The thing is, almost all AVR's will run hot when placed in a tight place with the same potential for problems down the road. The ICEPower are the rare exception to this rule. As you did not make your location shown, it is hard to know where you reside. That is in respect to returns, etc.
The crazy thing is, when given proper ventilation, the new x09 Series has been said by many to run far cooler.

A shockingly high percentage of failed AV Components are caused by a lack of ventilation. While the Owner almost always lays blame with the Manufacturer, it often is things like this. A quality Fan will help to make the best out of this situation. I still would try to think about possible alternative placements.
Cheers,
JJ


----------

